# Poor Baby



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So the first few days I had Link he was a total cuddle hog. Now though I think he has mites, though I think he may have had them when we got him, but they have progressed to the point where they are making him a grumpy butt. I know I need to handle him, but it seems to make him so uncomfortable that I don't want to bother him too much. I have been sitting next to his home and talking to him and offering treats. I have Revolution on the way (4-10 shipping days?!!? thats nuts!) but until then I think he is just going to be a grumpy Guss..


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I hope this isn't a silly question, but why did you not pick up some Revolution from a vets office? You would be able to treat your boy right away.

Until the meds arrive maybe you can just have him in a fleecy blanket on your lap or something. It still counts as cuddling and you don't have to be prickled in the process


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

EryBee said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but why did you not pick up some Revolution from a vets office? You would be able to treat your boy right away.
> 
> Until the meds arrive maybe you can just have him in a fleecy blanket on your lap or something. It still counts as cuddling and you don't have to be prickled in the process


I would assume its financially related since its a prescription medicine and many vets will have for the visit plus the medicine.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

TWCOGAR said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this isn't a silly question, but why did you not pick up some Revolution from a vets office? You would be able to treat your boy right away.
> ...


You would be right. Vet Vist $60. Skin Scrape (they say they "have" to do it) $80 then they want $60 for a 3 pack of Revolution. I found it online for $35.99 and $5 shipping.

Would a bath maybe help with the itching. The poor baby Link is 9 weeks and quilling too.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

EryBee said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but why did you not pick up some Revolution from a vets office? You would be able to treat your boy right away.
> 
> Until the meds arrive maybe you can just have him in a fleecy blanket on your lap or something. It still counts as cuddling and you don't have to be prickled in the process


Yeah. I have been trying but it seems like anything touching his back makes him mad! He even pushed out all the bedding from his igloo.  The nearest fabric store is about 45 minutes away but I am going to take my last paycheck and slurge on a lot of fleece. That way when the mites are over he will have a super fresh cage. I just been to get enough to make a TON of liners cuz I don't have a washing machine! lolz


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > EryBee said:
> ...


Where did you order from most places won't ship revolution without a prescription faxed or otherwise confirmed by a vet


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

petshed.com 
Someone at work told me about it and there were a few people on the revolution dosage sticky that mentioned it too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

sweetergrrrl said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > EryBee said:
> ...


Sounds to me like that vet is just trying to make as much money as possible off of a visit. You don't need a skin scrape if he has all the symptoms. Also, $80 for a mite skin scrape is insane. All they do is scrape a bit of skin, or if there are flakes falling off, use them and look at it under the microscope. You also don't need a 3 pack of Revolution for 1 hedgehog. One kitten vial is more than enough for 1.

It's sad when vets do things like this because it makes people even more hesitant to take the animal.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Too true , Nancy. Vets are notorious for being expensive to begin with, but then there are some that charge you twice what you need that make people scared to care for their sick animals for fear of owing the vet office too much money.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I know. I am trying to do right by my baby but these people make it hard. So I am going to try an oatmeal bath until his meds get here.  Thanks for all the advise everyone!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear the vet was trying to charge so much. They only made me pay 15 for the medicine when I brought my guy in. Hopefully you can find another vet in case of emergency that way you won't get charged an arm and a leg if you need to go in for something down the road. 
Hope your hedgie feels better soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Sorry to hear the vet was trying to charge so much. They only made me pay 15 for the medicine when I brought my guy in. Hopefully you can find another vet in case of emergency that way you won't get charged an arm and a leg if you need to go in for something down the road.
> Hope your hedgie feels better soon


Its unfortunate in this day and age things that run as a business which shouldn't such as law enforcement, hospitals, animal care, etc.

Things that are supposed to exist for ours and animals well being sometimes gets sacrificed for the all mighty currency.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have him in my shirt with me now. I am not going to let a little something like grumpy butt get in my way of much needed bonding time!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:



> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear the vet was trying to charge so much. They only made me pay 15 for the medicine when I brought my guy in. Hopefully you can find another vet in case of emergency that way you won't get charged an arm and a leg if you need to go in for something down the road.
> ...


You hit the nail right on the head. I know I don't visit the doctor/dentist as much as I should, because I get suckered into paying more than necessary  I'm still making payments from getting my wisdom teeth removed 6 years ago.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

@ Sar-uh: 

Thats nuts. I wish I could spend every penny on his health care but a girl cannot live (long) on ramen alone! I had a procedure done last October and the cost just for the biopsy review was $500! My dad had kidney stones earlier this year and the hospital charged around $50 for a tylonal. It is nuts what these people make us pay.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Update: The Revolution has already been shipped from the warehouse, so I take back any negative comments about Petshed.com and their 4-10 shipping days. lol. Link hasn't been scratching as much and I have him in my lap in his brand new, just sewn hedgie cuddle bag! 

Should I wait for the Revolution to switch him onto the fleece liners? I would hate to get him onto new cloth just to have to change it when the meds come in... I don't want mites on the new stuff.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, ideally you want to have a couple sets of liners for this reason, but if you only have one, then I would wait and change to the liners right after the first dose.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Mites can't live in fleece, so you might just want to switch him over now. If you don't mind my asking, how do you wash the liners if you don't have a washing machine? Do you go to the laundromat? I had to do that last week because my washer was busted.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

hedgiebuddy said:


> Mites can't live in fleece, so you might just want to switch him over now. If you don't mind my asking, how do you wash the liners if you don't have a washing machine? Do you go to the laundromat? I had to do that last week because my washer was busted.


I havn't started him on the liners yet. I plan on going to the laundymat or taking them with me when I go to visit my parents.

@ Daleo:

JoAnn Fabrics is having a 50% off sale on all their fleece, so I went a little nuts in the store today. LOL. I have 5 liners already cut and ready to go with enough fleece to maybe make 2 more. There is also lots of left overs from the liner cutting that I have already made one snuggle bag! So he will have matching everything!!!!


----------

